# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Si eshte e mundur?

## micro-phobia

a^b eshte a ne fuqi b

x^2+x+1=0

rrjedh:

x^2+x=-1

pjestojme me x dhe fitojme:

x+1 =-1/x per x jo e barabarte me 0

ndersa kur zbresim per x^2 fitojme:

x+1=-x^2

rrjedh:

-1/x=-x^2

rrjedh:

x^3=1 per x>0

dhe perfundimisht:

x=1

kur zevendesojme ne ekuacionin e pare:

1^2+1+1=0

3=0

----------


## naturalx

Do te thote qe diqka nuk ke bere mire!!??

Po mundohem te te sqaroj pakez ne pika te shkurta

Ekuacioni per shqyrtim eshte ekuacion i shakalles se dyte, dmth ka dy pergjigje komplekse,  dhe ti duhet te kesh kujdes gjate ndryshimit te shkalles se ekuacionit ngase humbasesh zgjidhje, ku rezultati nuk del i plote... sikurse rasti yt...  ndoshta po shruaj shkurt mirepo u mundova te jap nje ide per te treguar qe kjo qe eshte e shkruar ne kete eshte gabim.


p.s. perdor formulen per zjidhjen e ekuacioneve kuadratike.

----------


## mathexpert

veprimet qe i ke ndermar janë me vend te gjitha

perveq qe ke fillu nga nje supozim i gabuar

sepse ajo shprehje matematikore qe e ke shkru ne fillim *(X^2+X+1=0)*

per asnje vler te x nga Nr real nuk eshte e = me zero!

pra :  *(X^2+X+1≠0)*

shumë thjeshtë po te jet X=0  rezultati do te jet 1=0

pra ti ke startu nga diqka e pasakt dhe rezultati osht ai i pasakti qe te del ty

----------


## micro-phobia

> veprimet qe i ke ndermar janë me vend te gjitha
> 
> perveq qe ke fillu nga nje supozim i gabuar
> 
> sepse ajo shprehje matematikore qe e ke shkru ne fillim *(X^2+X+1=0)*
> 
> per asnje vler te x nga Nr real nuk eshte e = me zero!
> 
> pra :  *(X^2+X+1≠0)*
> ...


Eshte e vertete qe ne detyre ka nje gabim por nuk eshte gabimi te parashtrimi i detyres qdo ekuacion ka s'paku nje zgjedhje te mundshme te x. provo te zgjidhesh me formulen x1/2 = (-b +- SQRT b^2-4ac) / 2a dhe do fitosh rezultatin e sakte, gabimi eshte bere diku gjate procedures se zgjidhjes

----------


## ooooo

> rrjedh:
> 
> *-1/x=-x^2*


me supozimet e mesiperme, nuk eshte i sakte ky hap

----------


## micro-phobia

> me supozimet e mesiperme, nuk eshte i sakte ky hap


e sakte, aty eshte gabimi, barazimet e fituara me lart jane te sakta pasi barazimet vlejne mirpo vlerat ne dy shprehjet prej te cilave kam nxjerre barazimin e gabuar (-1/x=-x^2) nuk jane te njejta prandaj -1/x nuk eshte i barabarte me x^2, per kete arsye fitohet rezultati 3=0

----------

